# A les (hora) i mitje o dos quarts de (hora)



## Cracker Jack

Hola. No estic segur si ja existeixi un fill que se dedica a aquest tema.  Per tal de dir l'hora, què dieu vosaltres?  Sovint, sento la gent que diu a les --- i mitja.  Però sé que és un castellanisme i la manera correcta és dir dos quarts de (hora).

Què opineu vosaltres?   Moltes gracias.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Molt bona tarda, Cracker.

Jo sóc de les que s'aferra a expressar les hores amb els quarts. Pel que dius de castellanisme, jo no m'atreviria a dir que parlar de les dues i mitja (per dir una hora) ho sigui. 

A les illes, per exemple, sé que no fan servir la manera principatina d'expressar les hores i que ho fan com en castellà. De fet, la gent de les Balears que conec se solen fer una mica (un poquet) de mal sempre que els dic l'hora 

De tota manera, espera a veure què en diuen els altres,_ of course_.


----------



## avellanainphilly

Hola!
Jo normalment dic 'dos quarts de x', però conec força catalanoparlants que no fan servir mai aquesta forma i que fins i tot s'ho han de rumiar força per entendre-la...


----------



## dafne.ne

Hola a tots,

A mi també m'agrada més el sistema dels quarts (1 quart, 2 quarts, 3 quarts d'ix). De fet, a casa sempre hem dit les hores d'aquesta manera i crec que fins i tot ma mare en feia un gra massa doncs em despertava així: *Nena, 1 quart i mig de 8.  Nena 2 quarts de vuit.   Nena, corre llevat, manquen 2 minuts per 2 quarts i mig de 8! 

*No es pas broma. Podeu imaginar com n'és de difícil saber quina és l'hora la que t'estan dient, tenint en compte que ets al llit, mig adormit?

Heu sentit o feu servir els mig quarts?


----------



## .Jordi.

Hola,

jo mai he sentit això dels mig quarts, però el meu professor del català diu que sempre en fa servir. I en llibre que utilitzem també s'indica aquesta forma de dir l'hora com la més catalana i correcta. 

A mi -personalment- m'agrada moltíssim i intento fer-la servir sempre, encara que no sigui pràctic: "Manquen tres minuts perquè siguin quatre quarts de quatre" - que és bonic això, oi que si?


----------



## Keiria

Hola!
   a mi em sona realment malament això de "les i mitja" sense dir l'hora. Si s'hi afegeix l'hora, "les 3 i mitja" per exemple, no em sona tan malament perquè ho sento molt però a l'escola sempre em van dir que no era correcte en català. 
   Jo sí que faig servir els mig quarts! Ara són tres quarts i mig d'una. 
   Bones festes!


----------



## Cecilio

Expressions del tipus "dos quarts de", etc. no s'utilitzen a València. Jo les vaig descobrir fa uns anys quan vaig anar a viure a Barcelona, i recorde perfectametn que al principi em costava molt entendre què significava per exemple: "un quart de tres". Estic segur que si férem una enquesta a València la immensa majoria de la població no sabria quina hora és aquesta. Per cert, "un quart de tres" són les tres i quart, no?


----------



## romarsan

Doncs jo també tinc  que pensar i sense tindre la seguretat d'encertar. Es cert que a València no s'utilitza "un quart de tres" encara que crec que les comarques del Nord si que ho diuen...
Sé que tinc moltes errades, però si no em faig l'idea no dependre mai...
Bones festes


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Quina il·lusió que tenim els valencianets per aquí! M'encanta! 



Cecilio said:


> Per cert, "un quart de tres" són les tres i quart, no?


 
Cecilio, caro, ti prego!  *Un quart de tres* són les *02:15* o les *14:15*! 



romarsan said:


> Doncs jo també tinc que pensar i sense tindre la seguretat d'encertar. Es cert que a València no s'utilitza "un quart de tres" encara que crec que les comarques del Nord si que ho diuen...
> Sé que tinc moltes errades, però si no em faig l'idea no dependre mai...
> Bones festes


 
Una alegria immensa veure't per aquí, Rosalía. M'encanta la parla dels valencians.

I, finalment, una nota general: jo tinc la impressió que dir, per exemple, les tres i mitja no és cap calc del castellà, tenint en compte que ho diuen tant illencs com valencians... Quin efecte us fa a vosaltres?

Petons i besos i... besades!


----------



## Cracker Jack

Moltes gràcies Montse, avell, .Jordi., keiria, Cecilio i romarsan per les vostres respostes.  És interessant que a València no s'utilitzi la frase i mitja per dir temps.  Vaig oblidar una altra cosa.  Quan vaig començar a aprendre el català, em costava molt aquest tipus de dir el temps.  Pero, poc a poc se supera aquesta dificultat.  Ara dir-lo és més natural.


----------



## ernest_

Cecilio said:


> Per cert, "un quart de tres" són les tres i quart, no?



És pura lògica matemàtica. Si una cosa té 4 parts, llavors 4 parts fan el tot. Si una hora té 4 quarts, 4 quarts d'hora fan l'hora sencera: o sigui, 4 quarts de vuit, són les vuit en punt. Tres quarts de vuit, no són l'hora sencera per tant no pot ser les 8 + X, per definició, ha de ser les 8 - X, concretament les 8 - 1/4. Això em posa negre.


----------



## Cecilio

S'he dir l'hora en diferents idiomes però mai no he vist un sistema tan
complicat com aquest dels quarts.



romarsan said:


> Doncs jo també tinc  que pensar i sense tindre la seguretat d'encertar. Es cert que a València no s'utilitza "un quart de tres" encara que crec que les comarques del Nord si que ho diuen...
> Sé que tinc moltes errades, però si no em faig l'idea no dependre mai...
> Bones festes



Benvinguda a aquest fòrum, Romarsan! (Si vols que algú et corregisca el que escrius, només cal que ho digues, serà un plaer).



TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Cecilio, caro, ti prego!  *Un quart de tres* són les *02:15* o les *14:15*!



Gràcies per la correcció, Tradu... És que de veritat, és una mica difícil...


----------



## Namarne

Jo no faig servir gaire això dels quarts per a dir l'hora, i sí que hagués dit que és per influència castellana, ja que la meva llengua materna és el castellà, però segurament m'equivoco. 
A mi sempre m'ha agradat molt aquesta indefinició dels quarts: _són quarts de dotze_, per exemple. La gent abans s'entenia dient això. 
(Al meu pare no li preguntis l'hora, sempre et dirà: _La mitja pels tres quarts!_)


----------



## betulina

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> I, finalment, una nota general: jo tinc la impressió que dir, per exemple, les tres i mitja no és cap calc del castellà, tenint en compte que ho diuen tant illencs com valencians... Quin efecte us fa a vosaltres?



Hola!

A mi em sembla que deu dependre del dialecte, de l'estàndard de cada dialecte. En el central la forma tradicional de dir les hores és amb els quarts i, si no es fa així, jo sí que diria que és per influència del castellà, per la suposada comoditat que té aquest mètode. En altres dialectes en què no es fa amb quarts sí que no crec que hagi de tenir tenir res a veure amb el castellà (en molts altres idiomes es fa així).

Dic això basant-me en les diferències dialectals, que unes coses són normatives en uns i no en uns altres. Ara em ve al cap _dos/dues_: al central és normatiu fer el femení de _dos_; en els dialectes occidentals, almenys, no, fan _dos taules_ i és correctíssim. Per això penso que potser va per aquí i que en el central, almenys (ara diria que en el nord-occidental també ho fan, però no n'estic segura) caldria fer servir la forma dels quarts.



			
				Namarne said:
			
		

> A mi sempre m'ha agradat molt aquesta indefinició dels quarts: _són quarts de dotze_, per exemple. La gent abans s'entenia dient això.



 A mi també m'encanta, jo sempre ho dic: _quedem cap a quarts de dotze?_ Sovint em pregunten que quants quarts, però no sé per què jo sempre he pensat que es refereix cap als volts de dos quarts, ho enteneu així?

Per cert, en un fil d'Other Languages de particularitats de les llengües em van dir que en rus també es diu l'hora així! Algú ho confirma?

Salut i molt bon any a tots!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

betulina said:


> A mi em sembla que deu dependre del dialecte, de l'estàndard de cada dialecte. En el central la forma tradicional de dir les hores és amb els quarts i, si no es fa així, jo sí que diria que és per influència del castellà, per la suposada comoditat que té aquest mètode. En altres dialectes en què no es fa amb quarts sí que no crec que hagi de tenir tenir res a veure amb el castellà (en molts altres idiomes es fa així).
> 
> A mi també m'encanta, jo sempre ho dic: _quedem cap a quarts de dotze?_ Sovint em pregunten que quants quarts, però no sé per què jo sempre he pensat que es refereix cap als volts de dos quarts, ho enteneu així?


 
Benvolgudíssima Betu,

és que tu sí que et saps explicar! Jo suposo que en el fons també volia dir el mateix; és a dir, que aquí al Principat la forma original és la dels quarts i que sí que sona a castellà si s'empra l'altre mètode. En canvi, entenia que si *ningú *a les illes o a València no fa servir els quarts... no crec que sigui per influència del castellà. L'italià també funciona igual que el castellà, per exemple.

Pel que fa a l'hora indefinida de "quarts de" jo també ho entenc com tu: entre un quarts i tres quarts; és a dir: més aviat dos quarts.

I aprofito aquest fil per fer-vos una pregunta... A veure... Vosaltres, per expressar, per exemple, que arribareu a un lloc en* 1 hora i 30 minuts*, com ho dieu?


----------



## Cecilio

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> I aprofito aquest fil per fer-vos una pregunta... A veure... Vosaltres, per expressar, per exemple, que arribareu a un lloc en* 1 hora i 30 minuts*, com ho dieu?



Jo diria "en (una) hora i mitja".


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Cecilio said:


> Jo diria "en (una) hora i mitja".


 
D'acord. Mil mercis, València! Ara a veure què diuen els de més amunt...


----------



## Namarne

betulina said:


> A mi també m'encanta, jo sempre ho dic: _quedem cap a quarts de dotze?_ Sovint em pregunten que quants quarts, però no sé per què jo sempre he pensat que es refereix cap als volts de dos quarts, ho enteneu així?


Hola, Betulina, i la resta. 
Doncs tal i com ho dieu tu i la Tradu, jo també ho entendria així. De tota manera, més aviat entendria cap a un quart, que no pas cap a tres quarts, potser perquè, amb aquest ús, és força habitual dir: 
_*Ja* són quarts de tres!_ 
I això sempre em fa entendre que són més de les dues, però tampoc tan tard com dos quarts (o tres quarts) de tres. Ui, no sé si m'he explicat gaire...  En fi, és una cosa molt subjectiva, em sembla. 
Salut a tots, I BON ANY NOU!!! 
Jordi

EDIT: Sobre la teva pregunta, Montse, jo també diria "en (una) hora i mitja".


----------



## Keiria

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> I aprofito aquest fil per fer-vos una pregunta... A veure... Vosaltres, per expressar, per exemple, que arribareu a un lloc en* 1 hora i 30 minuts*, com ho dieu?


 
Jo crec que en aquest cas no té res a veure a com es diuen les hores (si és aquí on vols anar a parar). Dir mitja hora és tan normatiu com ho és dir mitja taronja. Si es vol precisar que són exactament 30 minuts, ho diria així 1 hora i 30 minuts, si no, diria 1 hora i mitja.

Per mi quarts de 12 també vol dir al voltant de 2 quarts, però també poden ser 3 quarts, més no, i menys d'1 quart tampoc.

Bon any a tothom!!


----------



## papillon

betulina said:


> Per cert, en un fil d'Other Languages de particularitats de les llengües em van dir que en rus també es diu l'hora així! Algú ho confirma?


It's not exactly the same, but there exists enough of an overlap:
un quart d'una - _chetvert' pervogo ("un quart de la primera <hora>") - exactly the same_
but
dos quarts d'una - _pol pervogo ("la meitad/mitja de la primera").
_Perhaps it's due to this phenomenon that I find the Catalan time system much more "natural" than the _Castellano_ one. No effort goes into saying _tres quarts de dotze_, but I need to think before formulating the _doce menos quarto_ (or is it the other way around in Castellano?).


----------



## betulina

Thank you, Papillon! Quite similar, then! 

Bon any a tothom!


----------



## Antpax

Hola,

Sé que el meu dubte és molt simple , però després de veure ho dels quarts, ja no em fio, com és diu quan volem dir "las dos y veinte"? Les dues i vint?

Salut.

Ant


----------



## Cecilio

El teu dubte no és tan simple, Ant. Jo tampoc tinc massa clar com es diria això en el sistema dels "quarts".


----------



## betulina

Antpax said:


> Hola,
> 
> Sé que el meu dubte és molt simple , però després de veure això dels quarts, ja no me'n fio, com es diu quan volem dir "las dos y veinte"? Les dues i vint?
> 
> Salut.
> 
> Ant



Hola, Ant, i bon any 

No és tan simple! La majoria de gent et dirà el que dius, "les dues i vint", però estrictament parlant, seria "un quart i cinc de tres". I "las dos y veinticinco", dos quarts menys cinc de tres.


----------



## Antpax

betulina said:


> Hola, Ant, i bon any
> 
> No és tan simple! *La majoria de gent et dirà el que dius, "les dues i vint",* però estrictament parlant, seria "un quart i cinc de tres". I "las dos y veinticinco", dos quarts menys cinc de tres.


 
Crec que pel moment em quedo amb aquesta . Cony, quina manera de complicar les coses .

Salut i bon any.

Ant


----------



## Cecilio

Jo crec que precisament aquesta complexitat és un dels factors que explica per què aquesta manera de dir l'hora està retrocedint davant l'altra, que és clarament més simple.

Bon any!


----------



## betulina

Entenc que pot semblar complicat, però si t'hi acostumes, ja des de petit quan aprens les hores o quan sigui, és la manera que et resulta més natural de dir-ho, la veritat. 
És cert, però, que quan hi ha dues maneres de dir les coses i una és més simple que l'altra, s'acostuma a triar la més simple. Diria que amb els pronoms febles passa el mateix fenomen o semblant. Tristament, al meu parer.

Bon any a tu també, Cecilio!!


----------



## Cecilio

Hui mateix he començat a llegir un clàssic de la literatura catalana: _El Carrer Estret_, de Josep Pla. (paraules majors!). Mira per on, m'he trobat al capítol quatre el següent: "Qudeà fixada la pròxima visita per a l'endemà, a les cinc quarts de sis". Què em dieu?


----------



## betulina

Cecilio said:


> Hui mateix he començat a llegir un clàssic de la literatura catalana: _El Carrer Estret_, de Josep Pla. (paraules majors!). Mira per on, m'he trobat al capítol quatre el següent: "Qudeà fixada la pròxima visita per a l'endemà, a les cinc quarts de sis". Què em dieu?



Sí, és una expressió molt habitual: "a les cinc quarts de sis", entre les cinc i dos quarts de sis, diria que s'entén així, una cosa aproximada (a les cinc cinc i mitja - "a las cinco cinco y media").

Bona lectura!


----------



## Cecilio

betulina said:


> Bona lectura!



Sí que ho es, de bona! A aquestes alçades de la vida estic descobrint Pla. Més val tard que mai.


----------



## Keiria

Cecilio said:


> Hui mateix he començat a llegir un clàssic de la literatura catalana: _El Carrer Estret_, de Josep Pla. (paraules majors!). Mira per on, m'he trobat al capítol quatre el següent: "Qudeà fixada la pròxima visita per a l'endemà, a les cinc quarts de sis". Què em dieu?


 
A la primera llegida no he entès res, gràcies betulina, jo crec que li falta una coma: "a les cinc, quarts de sis". Llavors s'entén com deiem fa uns dies (quarts de sis: entre 1 i 3 quarts de sis).


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Vosaltres, per expressar, per exemple, que arribareu a un lloc en* 1 hora i 30 minuts*, com ho dieu?


 Perdoneu per l'autocita, però em pregunto si hi ha algú de vosaltres que digui frases com ara "arribaré d'aquí a *una hora i dos quarts*"... Pura curiositat... 



Cecilio said:


> A aquestes alçades de la vida estic descobrint Pla. Més val tard que mai.


 Benvingut! 

I una pregunta... Algú de vosaltres fa servir l'expressió "tenir el cap a tres quarts de quinze"? Jo sempre l'he sentida molt en el meu entorn i m'encanta!


----------



## Cecilio

Keiria said:


> A la primera llegida no he entès res, gràcies betulina, jo crec que li falta una coma: "a les cinc, quarts de sis". Llavors s'entén com deiem fa uns dies (quarts de sis: entre 1 i 3 quarts de sis).



En el text de Pla apareix l'expressió "a les cinc quarts de sis" dues vegades, i sense coma. La veritat és que aquesta absència d'una pausa entre "cinc " i "quarts" sembla un poc il·lògica. També seria més lògic dir una cosa com "a les cinc o quarts de sis", però no és el cas.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Potser passa una mica com quan molta tent diu "si fa no fa" en comptes de "si fa o no fa". Em fa tot l'efecte que, en aquests casos, l'elisió de la conjunció no és més que una reproducció molt fidel de l'oralitat.


----------



## betulina

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Perdoneu per l'autocita, però em pregunto si hi ha algú de vosaltres que digui frases com ara "arribaré d'aquí a *una hora i dos quarts*"... Pura curiositat...



Jo no, no ho sentit mai, diria, tampoc. Ho faig anar com els altres, "una hora i mitja". Tu sí?



> I una pregunta... Algú de vosaltres fa servir l'expressió "tenir el cap a tres quarts de quinze"? Jo sempre l'he sentida molt en el meu entorn i m'encanta!


Això sí! I també "arribar a tres quarts de quinze", en el sentit d'arribar tard.

Sobre això de la pausa o no entre "cinc quarts de sis", vist així escrit també la vaig trobar a faltar una mica, però estic d'acord amb la TPS que reflecteix prou bé l'oralitat. Per cert, per qui no ho faci servir, també diem la mitja hora següent: "(cap) a quarts de sis les sis".


----------



## Cranc

Hola a tots!

Confirmo que a Mallorca no hi ha ningú que usi el sistema de les hores del principat, amb els quarts i això. Jo la vaig apendre un cop a Barcelona. El meu avi, amb arrels al Maresme, sempre diu que és una forma més lògica que la mallorquina, perquè a la una i un minut, ja has passat tota la primera hora i comences a passar la segona, així que seria "un minut de dues, o de la segona hora".

En fi, no he sabut mai si és un castellanisme, però és cert que tenim moltes altres coses de l'italià i no ens fem problemes. Estic pensant en l'expressió "no puc pus" que diem molt a Mallorca i que em sembla molt similar a l'italiana "non ce la facio più". Aquí el pus i el più s'usen exactament igual i d'una manera que no he sentit ni en el català del continent ni en el castellà, clar.

C


----------



## dafne.ne

*A veure... Vosaltres, per expressar, per exemple, que arribareu a un lloc en** 1 hora i 30 minuts, com ho dieu?

*Jo diria:*

"Seré allà dins d'una hora i mitja"


*


----------



## Cranc

Arribaré d'aquí una hora i mitja

C


----------



## Keiria

D'això ja n'havíem parlat en aquest mateix fil, a partir del "post" número 15:



TraductoraPobleSec said:


> I aprofito aquest fil per fer-vos una pregunta... A veure... Vosaltres, per expressar, per exemple, que arribareu a un lloc en* 1 hora i 30 minuts*, com ho dieu?


----------

